# Cheap ass customers today....



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I had a run of tight wads today... no one wanted to pull the trigger on anything and expected me to come out for free to just "talk to them" about their issues....:laughing:

I charged the minimum to 3 of them and just walked off the job on call #4...

#4 Had a culligan water softener with a bypass in the back with plastic slip nuts on it and copper going into the back ,,, Found that the problem was the nut was 
loose and the copper was about to blow out of the unit.....It had leaked everywhere in their finished basement and got their carpets all wet near by... I gently tightend it down some

you cant get repair parts for this cullligan junk so 
 I told the guy that I could just disconnect the unit and put a loop in the line to get him by until the *Culligan man* could come out on *Sept 29th....:blink:*

.Explained to him that the unit might just totally blow apart and flood the **** out of his 40k finished basement....:yes:

after hem hawing around for 10 minutes he asks me what were the odds of it blowing apart.... I told him 50-50 :laughing:
considering it was already leaking I thought he would just have me save his ass from the fire,, for $150 bucks,,

nope, he told me to forget it and he would wait on the culligan man on the 29th.....
.
I laughed and told him good luck, ...NO CHARGE
and got the hell out of his 600k house....

I am pretty sure I will be hearing from them within the week
attempting to blame me for their flooded basement:no::no:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i have been getting calls the last few days people wanting free estimates,how do you handle this? charge x amount for a visit
give a bid then if they order the work remove the show up fee?


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I tell the customer so much to come out and put it in writing before we go in the door. If it is a leak locate has a price, camera has a price, to just look has a price, if any tools come off the truck there is a price and so on. This stops all of the tire kickers we just don't go out for free. The only way we go out for free is if they bring the house to us. It cost you to go to there place gas, time, ect.... I don't mind on helping someone out but it cost me to learn this trade. If you get a free estimate you got what you paid for. That opinion is usually worth nothing. I leave all the free estimates to the unlicensed trades and hacks...


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have found that no matter how expensive or cheap you are, there are going to people who understand the price and those who think it should be free. It drives me nuts. I am a firm believer of trip charges. I haven't seen a change in our conversion rate since I implemented it. It adds up (almost covers all the fuel cost).

from the long lost app


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Definitely been a quiet few days.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

We had on customer who wanted a free estimate to replace the plumbing under the sink(Lav). 

Instructed the secretary to give her the dianostic fee speel and move on. That is not a estimate worthy job it's service plain and simple.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> I have found that no matter how expensive or cheap you are, there are going to people who understand the price and those who think it should be free. It drives me nuts. I am a firm believer of trip charges. I haven't seen a change in our conversion rate since I implemented it. It adds up (almost covers all the fuel cost).
> 
> from the long lost app


 
I was actually pretty lucky today, all of of my calls were within a 3 mile range of each other... so I did not mind too much to pass on #4...

that last tight wad I decided just to walk away from...I dont want the trouble and liability if and when it blows out...in the next 15 days....

I put a 5 gallon bucket under the bypass for him and he thinks that will be good enough, just empty the bucket every so often...... ok fine with me ....:laughing::laughing:


He will get his just desserts when it floods his basement
and he has to explain to his wife why he did not have me do something while I was there...

its been one of those kind of mondays.....


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

Sometimes its better to not have a paper trail!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> No offence meant here but personally redwood, I think you need to come down off the high horse you are rideing on .....
> You cant justify totally tearing up a finished , painted wall because of your lofty plumbing principles.....
> 
> The customer obviously made a change after the rough in was completed that this guy had to shoot from the hip and he made a good recovery.....
> ...





Redwood said:


> Meh... I really don't care what kind of ghetto plumbing you do Mark...
> Just keep it in the land of "Low Standards" and don't bring it here...
> 
> Just don't bother telling me how all your customers want cheap work, and the handi-hacks who offer the same quality of work that you do are driving down prices...


Bwahahahahahahah...

Karma Baby! :laughing:

My day just ended...
Chewing on my dinner right now...

Started this morning with 3 toilets to rebuild in the same house...
Then snaked a main line...

Had an 1 1/2 hour break between jobs so I went home, threw a Porterhouse on the grill and had a nice lunch...

Did a 40 gallon gas water heater...

Then went to a house with some water volume problems...
The whole house was done in 3/8" copper...:laughing:
It was only a small 1 bath home so I decided I'd bang it out late this afternoon by myself...

Then the begged me to take one more drain call...
I'm gonna get the jet and go back there in the morning but i think we'll be digging a hole...

All given free estimates, and all accepted the proposals priced out of the flat rate book...:thumbup:


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Repaired a leaky toilet in a commercial bathroom today. Went to wash the black crap off my hands from the rubber diaphragm and got scalded. Kohler sensing faucets with a mixing valve underneath. Mentioned it to the manager and they asked me to take a look at it. Check valves on order. I liked my Monday and good customers. Other job was a unit heater install, ez pz


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

There are different markets all over the country. Some markets your in you can do different things with pricing and estimates. In the Dallas area if they won't pay you to come out then they will try to beat you down because they have nothing vested but your time. I look at it this way they pay the mechanic to look at their car, the dishwasher guy to come out, the T.V repair man or home alarm and audio guy. Most of these give you a 2 to 4 hour window and you have to wait for them on the day they can be there. Why should I come out for free, none of these people go to work for free I know because I ask them if they work for free if they ask me for a free estimate. I keep saying the same thing over and over, what is your time worth if you are going out for free. If someone goes out for free what is there opinion worth nothing. If guys would just quit doing this then people would not ask anymore. If they start giving out free gas, rent, vans and groceries then I will reconsider. Please don't cheap the trade down anymore than it has been....


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

mytxplumber said:


> There are different markets all over :clap::clap::clap:the country. Some markets your in you can do different things with pricing and estimates. In the Dallas area if they won't pay you to come out then they will try to beat you down because they have nothing vested but your time. I look at it this way they pay the mechanic to look at their car, the dishwasher guy to come out, the T.V repair man or home alarm and audio guy. Most of these give you a 2 to 4 hour window and you have to wait for them on the day they can be there. Why should I come out for free, none of these people go to work for free I know because I ask them if they work for free if they ask me for a free estimate. I keep saying the same thing over and over, what is your time worth if you are going out for free. If someone goes out for free what is there opinion worth nothing. If guys would just quit doing this then people would not ask anymore. If they start giving out free gas, rent, vans and groceries then I will reconsider. Please don't cheap the trade down anymore than it has been....


:clap:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Bwahahahahahahah...
> 
> Karma Baby! :laughing:
> 
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> so....
> 
> I somehow dissed you and the plumbing gods and this run today of cheap asses is payback???
> 
> ok.... whatever...


Nah...
Soaring with the eagles...
Or munching carron with the buzzards...

It's the choices we make...

Cheap Crap Work brings out the Cheap Crap Customers...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I give free estimates. I would say 90% of em just have no idea what the problem is and once I get in front of them and explain it I usually get the job


----------



## knowitwel (Sep 15, 2014)

*what took its place*



Plumber said:


> Definitely been a quiet few days.


 Had the same problem some years ago had a good think, did some searching and added a carpet cleaning service. it paid off well


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

knowitwel said:


> Had the same problem some years ago had a good think, did some searching and added a carpet cleaning service. it paid off well


One is more than enough. Where is the locksmith when you need it?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> I give free estimates. I would say 90% of em just have no idea what the problem is and once I get in front of them and explain it I usually get the job


 
tonight I get an asian lady that wants me to come out and inspect her dishwasher shut off valve under her sink because it wont shut off ....... 

and she wants a free diagnosis why it wont shut off:blink::blink:

I told her that is is simply broken over the phone and it would be between 100 and 175 for us to change it out.....

she goes , well we just want to understand why its not working, is it a bad washer or what??? because we went to lowes and picked up a new part ourselves but it wont work.....:blink::blink::laughing:

I said, NO, I am not running out to your home for free to tell you what you need to pick up at lowes.....:no::no:


the cheap asses just keep a comming this week


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> tonight I get an asian lady that wants me to come out and inspect her dishwasher shut off valve under her sink because it wont shut off .......
> 
> and she wants a free diagnosis why it wont shut off:blink::blink:
> 
> ...


Those calls always leave me wondering just what in the hell people are thinking. 

Who would ever expect someone to come out for free and advise them on what to do? 

I had one a week ago where they called simply to find out where I thought the shut off for the tracker would be, or if they should call property management. Was a bit more forth coming with info in hopes of avoiding a call out. This place is a dump and I don't go there,.........ever.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I give free estimates. I would say 90% of em just have no idea what the problem is and once I get in front of them and explain it I usually get the job














I've heard that school of thought before. That is a great thing if you can convert most of the free estimates to a paying ticket. But if you get a bunch of cheapo low-balling bottom feeders that you can't convert, you might re-think your position.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> tonight I get an asian lady that wants me to come out and inspect her dishwasher shut off valve under her sink because it wont shut off ....... and she wants a free diagnosis why it wont shut off:blink::blink: I told her that is is simply broken over the phone and it would be between 100 and 175 for us to change it out..... she goes , well we just want to understand why its not working, is it a bad washer or what??? because we went to lowes and picked up a new part ourselves but it wont work.....:blink::blink::laughing: I said, NO, I am not running out to your home for free to tell you what you need to pick up at lowes.....:no::no: the cheap asses just keep a comming this week


That's rough man. I would have treated that type of customer the same way you did


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

It all come down to if you're a good enough salesman.

Aside from the obvious cheap customer.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

You should have asked her if she has ever called a doctor to ask him/her to show her how to perform the surgery. Tell her to watch more DIY show's, cheap asses.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

knowitwel said:


> Had the same problem some years ago had a good think, did some searching and added a carpet cleaning service. it paid off well


Saw a van today, air serv van I believe. Tag line was changed to heating and rug cleaning lol. No other decals or numbers just the blue stripe


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Ever notice that the cheapest customers have the most money? Seems like the blue collar workers, and the ones that can barely afford a professional plumber are the ones that tip and don't complain about the bill.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> Ever notice that the cheapest customers have the most money? Seems like the blue collar workers, and the ones that can barely afford a professional plumber are the ones that tip and don't complain about the bill.


I had a job in one of the cities near me, it was in the ugly side of town...
The really ugly side... The shoot em up ghetto side....
Anyway the guy had 3 family house and shows me some problems in the 3rd floor apartment which I give a quote on and fix. Then I find out I'm not done yet and he takes me to the second floor apartment, which I take care of as well...:laughing:

Now he's ready to take me to the first floor...:laughing:

I finally get past our language barrier a little, and find out he needs me in the building next door too, so I call in a co-worker buddy to help...

I had spent the entire day there and my buddy spent most of the afternoon...
We've got a pretty good sized tab and go to get paid...
He says wait on the porch and points to a couple of chairs by a table...
A few minutes later he comes back out with his wife carrying a tray with drinks and a snack, and he's pulling a wad of cash out of a mason jar....:yes:

Paid in full, Cash! With a nice tip for each of us...
Hard to imagine a ticket that size being paid in cash but it was...
Seems some of these immigrants really don't trust banks...:laughing:

I guess they are a better judge of character than many of us... :laughing:


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Went out yesterday te call was a flooding basement. Get out there h/o says she shut off the water and vacuumed it all up. I turn the water on look to where she said she saw water spraying i find a copper 90 dripping at the base she goes o nice it fixed it self. I explain. That its still dripping and its probably just got some sediment in it and thats why it allowed down and that we should definitely take care of the issue now because its only a matter of time before it completely breaks free. She says why fix whats not broken. I said ok well u have my number for when it does break free and i left. Couldn't believe she just did that


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

redwood maybe a better judge of banks, also. 

ice cream raz


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm a master that also rods drains. i tell them on the phone what a minimum rod is + hourly charge after that. i get almost all of the calls. my wife or i answer the phone 24/7 period. drains pay very well. love that money. got a call saturday before labor day. they wanted to negotiate. they are still wanting. i told them to call joe, he is cheaper. they had already called everyone else and nobody answered their phone. imagine. it was a male. i cannot remember when the last one before was. 


women are better. a lot better. they just want to go the bathroom. males not so much. had a women ask me why i answered the phone at 3 am. i told her that it pays better at 3am rather than 3pm. she looked at me for awhile and then burst out laughing. love that money.

we only do repairs. so no free trip. if they ***** i tell them to move along. with repairs the hack is standing there and i can guarantee you that they will beat your price. 

i don't speak very good english let alone anything else. i get a lot of non english speakers. somebody has to speak to talk to me. the kids know this so they translate. so do the adults. works for me. also they talk to each other, imagine. they know where i live and some come buy my house. love that money

ice cream raz


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

***** (female dog).

ice cream raz


----------

